

Ride the Snake: reddit keynote at PyCon 09 - jast
http://www.slideshare.net/kn0thing/ride-the-snake-reddit-keynote-pycon-09

======
ashot
"relational databases are really good solutions to problems we don't have"

------
chime
I love the reddit team's presentations. Does anyone have a video to the whole
thing?

I'm guessing reddit uses BeautifulSoup just for crawling for images? I've
always wondered how they decide which of the 100 images on a page to use for
thumbnails.

~~~
kn0thing
We certainly got a lot of feedback on our thumbnail-ification process. Try
reading the twitter feed with the presentation:
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=reddit+%23pycon>

And we'll blog.reddit.com the video and embed the ppt once everything goes
live. A big thanks to everyone who got up early for our talk.

~~~
ivankirigin
If the thumbs were really cut off (hard to tell from the slides), you should
use the Python OpenCV hooks and center the thumbnail on the likeliest face.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=opencv+haar+cascade>

------
jlees
I love offbeat slides like these, but I only get 10% of the story from them.
Mind you, making up the content might be more interesting than the real thing,
in some cases!

------
bluefish
These slides are hilarious. Definitely good to see a group of developers that
don't take themselves too seriously and don't inject a macho attitude into
their work. Refreshing for sure.

------
glyphobet
If anybody wants a CSS preprocessor like the C55 preprocessor mentioned in
this video, check out <http://sandbox.pocoo.org/clevercss/>

It's pretty good.

------
tvon
Folks, PyCon videos should go up once the con is over.

------
DannoHung
I need to build a file with shit that I need to learn at some point. ctags
would go in that list.

What does this have to do with this presentation? Nothing. But ctypes reminded
me of ctags.

